
An app for practicing language listening skills - puzz
http://lisn2.me
======
puzz
Hi all,

This site is born out of my frustration when trying to learn a new language.
It is a "language learning application", but you won't learn a language by
using it. I made it to practice one specific (and I think important) thing -
the skill of listening a new language.

The idea is simple, the site contains short user-uploaded voice recordings
with transcription and translation.

Here's an example in Spanish:
[http://lisn2.me/exercise/1455534102678176880](http://lisn2.me/exercise/1455534102678176880)
. Users who learn Spanish can then listen to it (with/without transcription
and translation).

After that you can exercise listening to chunks of the recording and then
guess the text and translation:
[http://lisn2.me/exercise/1455534102678176880/quizes/guesschu...](http://lisn2.me/exercise/1455534102678176880/quizes/guesschunk)

The second exercise is to listen and type (in the original language):
[http://lisn2.me/exercise/1455534102678176880/quizes/dictate](http://lisn2.me/exercise/1455534102678176880/quizes/dictate)
The app will show (in green or red) when you got the transcription right.

This is still a proof-of-concept, the site html is very simple (but to be
sincere, I like simple html websites:) and there are some bugs.

Now, I'm looking for feedback/suggestions/questions before deciding how (if)
to proceed with this project.

------
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

